
Ask HN: Is Docker Swarm Dead? - optimusrex
Now that the latest Docker Enterprise Edition has integrated Kubernetes, does this mean the end of Swarm?<p>I&#x27;ve heard comments from Docker PR that they will continue to utilize both platforms, but I wonder if they will continue to invest in Swarm in the future.  Any proof of this?
======
BretFisher
A full list of all the evidence that it's not dead:
[https://www.bretfisher.com/is-swarm-dead-answered-by-a-
docke...](https://www.bretfisher.com/is-swarm-dead-answered-by-a-docker-
captain/)

------
tarr11
They've end of lifed Docker Cloud. Not sure what value Docker Swarm has
without it.

[https://docs.docker.com/docker-
cloud/migration/](https://docs.docker.com/docker-cloud/migration/)

> Cluster and application management services in Docker Cloud are shutting
> down on May 21. You must migrate your applications from Docker Cloud to
> another platform and deregister your Swarms.

------
sheraz
I moved off of swarm and back to regular docker after taking a hard look at
our needs and infrastructure. Turns out we don't need all the clustering and
scaling magic of swarm or kubernetes.

In fact, this has greatly simplified our development, testing, deployments,
monitoring, and recovery.

If I need to scale then I add more cores to a machine with minimal downtime.
No need for all this rolling upgrade stuff (at least for my applications)

~~~
optimusrex
Did you have any issues with bugs or technical issues while in production?

Or are you simply moving away for the sake of simplicity/cost?

~~~
sheraz
Moved away purely for simplicity. Clustering brings too many black boxes in
the mix.

------
BretFisher
I'm a Docker Captain and Swarm consultant. Yes, lots of proof here's just a
few things from a similar post last week
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16771118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16771118)

~~~
BretFisher
The TL;DR [direct quote from Docker
blog]([https://blog.docker.com/2017/11/swarm-orchestration-in-
docke...](https://blog.docker.com/2017/11/swarm-orchestration-in-docker-
enterprise-edition/)) _after_ the Kubernetes announcement:

> But it’s equally important for us to note that Swarm orchestration is not
> going away. Swarm forms an integral cluster management component of the
> Docker EE platform; in addition, Swarm will operate side-by-side with
> Kubernetes in a Docker EE cluster, allowing customers to select, based on
> their needs, the most suitable orchestration tool at application deployment
> time.

